# Letter jigs



## jase158 (6 Nov 2016)

So I have got this jig, I have used it a couple times but struggling a bit to get a perfect Finnish.
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... lands+1262
Doesn't help that the instructions are all pictures and the DVD that comes with it says - cut to desired depth! What is the recommended depth? Grrr! When I am cutting it the groove looks rubbish and there are bits that shouldn't be there! Like the circle on bottom right of the A! Or the double thickness on middle of the N! I think I need to slow it down as router is on top speed and be gentle but hard with the router I have got as it is massive!
Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## skipdiver (6 Nov 2016)

Hard to tell why you are having problems but things that spring to mind are:-

Is the router bit sharp and of a good quality?
Are you trying to cut too deep, too quickly?
Are you moving the router in the correct direction?
Does the collet fit snugly in the jig?


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Nov 2016)

I've got the same kit and, while I've only done a single test with it so far, it worked fine, routing a test sign in a piece of oak. 
By the looks of your photo's [particularly the second in the post] I think your jig is moving about under pressure as the letters are deformed. Perhaps try again but make sure the jig/template can't move, and as suggested by skipdiver you could try it in two gos, only partial depth art the first pass.


----------



## RossJarvis (7 Nov 2016)

Are you using the right size guide bush? It looks like the router might be "slopping" around a bit and not following the template. You may need to check whether you need to do two passes for a neat cut. What I mean is if you had the letter I, you'd start at the bottom, move up holding the router to the left and come down holding it to the right. With more complex letters you may need to wiggle it around to get a neat cut in middle bits (but not Ds or Os).


----------



## DiscoStu (7 Nov 2016)

It definitely looks like there is movement being introduced. I think what the others have said are all possibilities or a combination of. 

Sharp bit
Slow ie Move the router slowly
Not too deep
I assume you're clamping the guide / jig to the work. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (7 Nov 2016)

is it possible the universal base is not centered to the router bit?

Steve


----------



## jase158 (7 Nov 2016)

It is definitely a new bit and guide bush is right size. Definitely clamped and tight. So I think router is too big as like others have said it seems to be movement mixed with too much depth. Monkey biter, which router do you use? How deep do you go?


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Nov 2016)

I'll have a look tomorrow and post back. I can't see how too large a router could be an issue. If I get time I'll do a test piece with lots of piccies.


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Nov 2016)

Had a quick test, maybe 20-30 mins in total;
Thin Oak board secured, quick and dirty, screwed to bench! :shock: 




Frame assembled and packed with desired templates plus spares at either side to pack it out.




'Fingers' adjusted at either end to keep everything firmly in place.




Frame ends clamped down, there are screw holes available too. Due to the size of the spacers I used [and the fact that the board is shorter than the frame] there is a gap between the frame and the board, it isn't a problem.


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Nov 2016)

Router, cheapo completely unspecial.




Alignment pin in router and base plate/bush positioned and fixed in place.




The cutter that came with the set, plenty of scope to experiment with others.




You can just see the gap between the guide bush and the board.


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Nov 2016)

This much cutter depth for first pass.




After first pass, nice and gentle, no untoward forcing.




After a second pass, a couple of mm deeper, remember it's only a test.




Just needed/needs very slight cleanup in the wider corners e.g. 'w'




Here's one I did earlier:





I hope that's helpful. Be sure to ask questions if I've missed something.


----------



## jase158 (8 Nov 2016)

Thats brilliant thank you, Still cant see what I am doing wrong, perhaps I need a bit more practice.
Is your router variable speed? if so what speed did you have it on?


----------



## jase158 (8 Nov 2016)

This could be the issue! But then you cant screw finished pieces and hard to clamp it down without the clamps damaging wood or getting in the way!!


----------



## jase158 (8 Nov 2016)

[/quote]Thin Oak board secured, quick and dirty, screwed to bench! :shock: [/quote]

This could be the issue but cant screw finished wood to side and clamps seem to get in the way


----------



## jase158 (8 Nov 2016)

Quote: This much cutter depth for first pass

I think this is my problem! Too deep!


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Nov 2016)

jase158; 
Router speed - don't know, I think it was set mid range, didn't alter it.
I only screwed it down for speed, if I was doing this more than just occasionally I would rig up a baseboard of sorts, a piece of ply perhaps, the target board could be fixed in place by one of various means, half decent double sided tape would be sufficient.
Re. cutter depth, I thought I might need to do several passes but the first might have been OK, small increments is the way to go. There is a bit of cutter burn, not a problem if you're painting, but if not then a final very gentle cut without any dawdling should remove it.
Good luck, practise and show us your results.


----------

